# need home for a pigeon asap



## ernurstn1 (May 19, 2011)

i found a lost pigeon with a hurt wing about one week ago or so and contacted a person in chatanooga tenn. he located the owner of the bird but the phone number he gave me is not in service any more. so now i have a white pigeon that needs a new owner to adopt it asap. i have it in a cage to rest,feeding it. but need to find new owner so my cat does not eat it. please help asap. still looking for good home for this pretty pigeon.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

I've been able to keep my doves and my sister has a parakeet with two kitties in the house while still being ok. The kitties just aren't allowed in the rooms that have birds in them. Might you try this sort of setup if you don't find an adopter?


----------

